# Allis Chalmers 160 brakes



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My cousin bought this AC 160 he is complaining that it doesn't stop well. My father believed that tractors where red and green and pumpkins where orange . So I know nothing about AC stuff but from what I found on the internet I believe the brakes on this 160 are similar to the brakes on a IH 560. So am I correct to take them apart clean with brake clean and scuff brake disc with wire wheel reassemble and should be good to stop or am I missing something.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

farmerbrown said:


> My cousin bought this AC 160 he is complaining that it doesn't stop well. My father believed that tractors where red and green and pumpkins where orange . So I know nothing about AC stuff but from what I found on the internet I believe the brakes on this 160 are similar to the brakes on a IH 560. So am I correct to take them apart clean with brake clean and scuff brake disc with wire wheel reassemble and should be good to stop or am I missing something.


Send stack em up a PM. He is a AC knowledgable.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

From looking at the parts breakdown on Agco's site they look very similar to what a lot of the Oliver's used although it appears the adjustment is different. Sometimes the grooves in the discs get completely full of brake dust, especially if it's seeping a little gear oil, sometimes cleaning the discs help, sometimes just need new discs if no adjustment is left. It won't take very much wear on the disc compared to new until they just don't work correctly. Biggest indicator of needing new discs is if the brakes won't release once applied unless you move in the opposite direction.


----------

